# Highmounted stop light X-trail not lit



## jtb2020 (Mar 17, 2011)

Can some help to diagnose how to fix the problem on my X-Trail high mounted stop light are not lighting, the stop light on both Right and Left are
fine but not the midle high mounted?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Check the wiring harness coming to the stop light and see if there is power going to it.


----------



## jtb2020 (Mar 17, 2011)

No power.... going to the harness


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Not good mate, you gonna have to take it to an auto electrician to trouble-shoot and see where the wire has been cut. Alternatively, you may want to consider running a bridge wire from the tail light brake light to the centre one.


----------



## Snork (Apr 23, 2007)

jtb2020 said:


> No power.... going to the harness


Had the same problem but it was to the lock in the hatch. I just had to replace the wire harness in the upper left side in the hatch as where the wires run through the rubber. If the the rubber isn't aligned right the opening and closing of the hatch is slowly breaking the wires. The harness took me about 3 hour to change as i had to figure out where the plug in connectors are 
and the to get the body panels off. the hardest one was the wire and plug for your problem as there is 3 body clip that run behind glass on the tailgate.
I finally cut the wire and fished I hard wire through the body hole to pull the new wire through. The harness was about $176.CAD.
I hope this help you
Kevin


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

*Wiring Harness Failure - Rear Hatch*

Same problem. Rear hatch wouldn't unlock, then rear defroster wouldn't work. Inspection of said harness had 6 out of 10 wires broken. Age? Poor implementation I suspect. Wire exposed to temp extremes like that should be spec'd for it. Beware all X-Trail owners in extreme climates, especially cold. These problems could be coming to you.


----------



## Dan Kao (Jun 9, 2011)

my X-Trail high mounted stop light is not lighting and rear defroster wouldn't work. The dealer told me 2 wire harnesses should be replaced. Left one ($148) for light, right ($50)for defroster. But the inspection could be very expensive...charged per hours, and they don't know how many hours could be. The electrical warranty is 3 years, passed already. My friend told me not to replace it because it could break again in short time(3~4 years). It seems to be common issue on X-trail, Nissan should recall the car. It's strange no recall on x-trail.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Not a common problem at all, in fact this the first time I have come across this problem since buying the xtrail 8 years ago. You can check the wiring harness yourself as per posts above. Save yourself some money and don't let the dealership do it.


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

Not sure what part of the globe you are in Dan, but I suspect extreme swings in temp, along with the opening and closing of the rear hatch, result in broken wires. The rear defogger is heavier gauge wire and therefore a more rigid wire. The next to go maybe the high mount tail light and then the rear lock. ( my experience) It is an easy swap. BUT. You will not be able to properly secure the high mount tail light connection, as the harness is factory mounted before the glass goes on. You can just chase it though the void. Easy job for any DIY person.


----------



## Dan Kao (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks, Jalal and gpieon!

Does it make sense that same problem happened 4 years in Canada and 8 years in Austrilia because of the climate?

I'll try to DIY it per your valuable advice and suggestions.


----------

